# what is the hardest meat to smoke??



## clayton1986 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey i was just wondering what everyones thoughts are on this, i find myself ribs are the hardest to get perfect every time!


----------



## duanes (Jan 14, 2012)

Unicorn

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/e5a7/?srp=1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2012)

I think Brisket gives the most challeges and gets the most complaints...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate smoking fowl.  Just my little quirk I guess,  I can make it come out pretty good but I really have to be on my game.  Maybe I just know beef and pork better then poultry

The hardest meat to prepare properly is usually going to be anything that tends to dry out or is very tough going into the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2012)

Ribs used to be my hardest, but now I have them figured out. Everything else is pretty easy.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2012)

In the beginning my personal challenge was always brisket, I can build a pretty good one now.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 14, 2012)

Briskys took me the longest to figure out.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes brisket for me


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2012)

Briskets.....

It takes PATIENCE to hang with a Brisky. Done quickly or finished in the oven don't count.

I don't tell HOW to do them , just suggest leaving the lid closed until the temp. you want is reached. No injection and S/CBP only (maybe some Garlic). No foiling until it's done , then to rest(foiled) in a cooler.

Just sayin'...

Have fun and...


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2012)

Briskets, ribs and poultry can all be tricky until you get them down.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Of the normal meats I would say Brisket but Wild game can be tricky too if it is lean.


----------



## roller (Jan 14, 2012)

Brisket has never been a problem and I have never produced a bad one...I would say Ribs...for me..


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would have to say ribs or maybe fish that one has given me the hardest tim of all I think.


----------



## sprky (Jan 15, 2012)

I am with the brisket crowd.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't have a whole lot of smoking experience yet but the 3 briskets I have done didn't turn out that great so that's my pick. I am not giving up though. Will keep trying till I get it right.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like to rephrase the question before I answer.........What is the hardest*  selection *or* cut *of meat to smoke. I would have to say country style boneless ribs...... They are hard to smoke to get them juicy yet tender.  If your not careful they can turn out dry as the desert sands or chewy as a mary jane......

Joe


----------



## danelmore (Jan 15, 2012)

deleted


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2012)

OK I`m going with Mary Jane !!! LMAO


----------



## duanes (Jan 15, 2012)

I have had the same challenge of not getting enough smoke flavor.  When I smoke fish, I supplement smoke by adding a few pellets in my AMNPS.  To help keep the fish from drying out I also rub a thin layer of oil (canola or olive oil).  I have had good luck with both thin and thick fillets.

 


danelmore said:


> *For me, it definitely has to be fish. I love fish that is very smoky in taste yet moist, and both are hard to achieve without either drying out, overcooking or under smoking the filet. It is a very delicate balance that I’ve yet to consistently master.*


----------



## duanes (Jan 15, 2012)

Brisket is the hardest for me.  Not because I can't make a good brisket, but because I can't be consistent with the results.  Even when I select the same size cut, same prep., same temp/foiling, etc.,. - sometimes it is great, sometimes just ok.


----------



## clayton1986 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey i was just wondering what everyones thoughts are on this, i find myself ribs are the hardest to get perfect every time!


----------



## duanes (Jan 14, 2012)

Unicorn

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/e5a7/?srp=1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2012)

I think Brisket gives the most challeges and gets the most complaints...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate smoking fowl.  Just my little quirk I guess,  I can make it come out pretty good but I really have to be on my game.  Maybe I just know beef and pork better then poultry

The hardest meat to prepare properly is usually going to be anything that tends to dry out or is very tough going into the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2012)

Ribs used to be my hardest, but now I have them figured out. Everything else is pretty easy.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2012)

In the beginning my personal challenge was always brisket, I can build a pretty good one now.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 14, 2012)

Briskys took me the longest to figure out.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes brisket for me


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2012)

Briskets.....

It takes PATIENCE to hang with a Brisky. Done quickly or finished in the oven don't count.

I don't tell HOW to do them , just suggest leaving the lid closed until the temp. you want is reached. No injection and S/CBP only (maybe some Garlic). No foiling until it's done , then to rest(foiled) in a cooler.

Just sayin'...

Have fun and...


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2012)

Briskets, ribs and poultry can all be tricky until you get them down.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Of the normal meats I would say Brisket but Wild game can be tricky too if it is lean.


----------



## roller (Jan 14, 2012)

Brisket has never been a problem and I have never produced a bad one...I would say Ribs...for me..


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would have to say ribs or maybe fish that one has given me the hardest tim of all I think.


----------



## sprky (Jan 15, 2012)

I am with the brisket crowd.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't have a whole lot of smoking experience yet but the 3 briskets I have done didn't turn out that great so that's my pick. I am not giving up though. Will keep trying till I get it right.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like to rephrase the question before I answer.........What is the hardest*  selection *or* cut *of meat to smoke. I would have to say country style boneless ribs...... They are hard to smoke to get them juicy yet tender.  If your not careful they can turn out dry as the desert sands or chewy as a mary jane......

Joe


----------



## danelmore (Jan 15, 2012)

deleted


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2012)

OK I`m going with Mary Jane !!! LMAO


----------



## duanes (Jan 15, 2012)

I have had the same challenge of not getting enough smoke flavor.  When I smoke fish, I supplement smoke by adding a few pellets in my AMNPS.  To help keep the fish from drying out I also rub a thin layer of oil (canola or olive oil).  I have had good luck with both thin and thick fillets.

 


danelmore said:


> *For me, it definitely has to be fish. I love fish that is very smoky in taste yet moist, and both are hard to achieve without either drying out, overcooking or under smoking the filet. It is a very delicate balance that I’ve yet to consistently master.*


----------



## duanes (Jan 15, 2012)

Brisket is the hardest for me.  Not because I can't make a good brisket, but because I can't be consistent with the results.  Even when I select the same size cut, same prep., same temp/foiling, etc.,. - sometimes it is great, sometimes just ok.


----------

